# sound recorder won't record



## 2harts4ever (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi,

I recently put my Win95a system to sleep for good and for the last week I have been trying to understand my new Compaq running Win XP Home.

One thing that is really driving me up a wall is the following.

I would like to be able to use my 'Sound Recorder' to record some segments of different music files I have stored in my Windows\Media Folder.

I could do this time after time with my old Win95 system Sound Recorder but so far I haven't found the right combination to make it work on my XP Home.

Any suggestions?

Thanks and regards,

2harts4ever


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

I can't help you specifically as I use ME and not XP, but have you tried experimenting with the settings when right-clicking the speaker tray icon?
You are surely aware that Sound Recorder, by default, records for only up to one minute, but it can be extended much more. Post back if this interests you (when SR is working again!).
Another alternative is to download the excellent, and free, Audacity recording program which is very versatile and easy to use. Get it here

johnni


----------



## 2harts4ever (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi johnni,

Thanks for the response. I have been playing around with the controls but to no avail at this time. I will keep trying.

Yes, I do know you can increase the recording time. My problem is trying to get it to work in the first place...lol

Thanks and regards,

2harts4ever


----------



## dino (Oct 4, 2002)

i had the same problems and in adjust audio properties > Audio > sound recording > Volume > Options > Properties and i had to select Wave Out Mix and select that as the recording mode.

Hope it helps!


----------



## 2harts4ever (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi dino,

I think I discovered the problem. At least 
I got it working like in my old Win95a.

I brought up the Sound Recorder and clicked on File > Properties > Convert Now > 
and under 'Name' scrolled to 'CD Quality' > clicked OK and I was off to the races.

This made my Sound Recorder a working one at last.

I appreciate you taking the time to share your thoughts and ideas. :up: 

Have a great day!  

Thanks and regards,

2harts4ever


----------

